# Shark Aquarium Sponsor



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I just looked on here and noticed Shark Aquarium is no longer a sponsor and all the SA pages have been removed. WTF happened to G? Easily was my favorite sponsor of all the ones on here? Why is he gone


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

making room for facebook and asiansingles ads?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Cant be a good sign



Central said:


> making room for facebook and asiansingles ads?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

truthly though, i dont know. ive noticed it too but didnt bring it up. ill leave it for someone in the know to answer. yungster should be on in a few years to get back to you on this.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

damn that pisses me off, George was an OG. I've been buying from him for years...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Maybe he finally caught that 16 inch ternetzi, sold it for a couple mil and retired?!?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

G and SA are known for quality fish but i cant say ill miss him on here he barely posted.. im sure hes not going out of business and is probably still on all the other fish forums.. just email him if you want to talk to him you know he checks those


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

yea, I just don't think that he would have requested to leave, I dunno something doesn't seem right.

cool vid of George:


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Fear is an awesome last name. George Fear, it could be a an awesome male stripper alias.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm tellin you this take over has done nothing but f*ck this site over since it started. Youngz hasn't been Active at all since he came in... He doesn't answer any questions or concerns. He is gone, an screwing this site over. It's just like untold you in the beginning I have seen this an little
By little they will drive this site into the ground. SA has been around for years an suddenly is gone cold turkey. Some BS is going on behind the scenes.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

he probably just sees this site as more revenue


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

RedBelly11 said:


> I'm tellin you this take over has done nothing but f*ck this site over since it started.


Shouldn't you first find out why George isn't sponsoring anymore, before blaming anyone ?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

P-fury is still listed as an affiliate on shark aquariums website.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

RedBelly11 said:


> I'm tellin you this take over has done nothing but f*ck this site over since it started. Youngz hasn't been Active at all since he came in... He doesn't answer any questions or concerns. He is gone, an screwing this site over. It's just like untold you in the beginning I have seen this an little
> By little they will drive this site into the ground. SA has been around for years an suddenly is gone cold turkey. Some BS is going on behind the scenes.


What are you going on about? Yungster is an employee of a company that bought (not took over) P-Fury. His job is a technical one. He does not run the site, thats why we have Global Site Moderators (Admins). We look after the site. I assure you there is nothing going on behind the scenes. We are looking into why his ad banner is missing.

P-Fury isnt coming to an end, the sky isnt falling. Calm down


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

What have the new owners done for the site since they took it over? They have owned it going on two months and have done nothing but move the site to a slower server and added ads to the site and lost a sponsor. Have they done anything to help improve the site for the members?



> We are looking into why his ad banner is missing.


His forum is gone also. Both the ad banner and his forum didn't just mysteriously disappear.


> He does not run the site, thats why we have Global Site Moderators (Admins). We look after the site.


Do any of you have access to the control panel with full admin rights? If not you dont do anything but moderate posts...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

As far as I know the site hasnt lost any sponsors. Like I said we are looking into why the ad isnt showing.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

shaneb said:


> What have the new owners done for the site since they took it over? They have owned it going on two months and have done nothing but move the site to a slower server and added ads to the site and lost a sponsor. Have they done anything to help improve the site for the members?


The forum is still online isn't it ? 
That's what they've done for you and all other members : continuation of the forums.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Why is his forum gone also.. In order to remove the ad and forum you have to log into the control panel and remove them. If you have access to it with full admin rights you can see who did it...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

GG and Xenon still have admin rights, as well as Yungster if I'm not mistaken.

Keep your patience mate, and wait what reason pops up. How can one point an accusing finger to anyone, without knowing what happened or why ?


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

I didnt accuse anyone of anything......

Lets look at what I said

I said it lost a sponsor. If you look at the board you will notice one is missing its banner ad and its forum. TRUE

I said it has moved to a slower server.. TRUE

I said ads have been added... TRUE

I asked what the new owners have done for the site. You answered and I left it at that...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

George is still around... just an email away...


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

why is it raining!?!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I really don't understand what all the fuss is about!...







RedBelly, Trig, and others..if you guys want to buy piranha or any other fish from George and Shark Aquarium, his website is still up and running...He still has his store and I can assure you he is not going out of business any time soon!...The fact that he isn't a sponsor on here anymore is a rather moot point....Bottom line, you can still get your fish from him if you choose to!..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Da said:


> I really don't understand what all the fuss is about!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its pfury easier to whine, complain, and jump to conclusions than it is to move on. Opefe will continue to recommend SA as a good source for piranhas. I advertise him at opefe for over 15 years. He's never lnked back to my site. And that's no big deal. Doesn't take away his quality fish or good service.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

hastatus said:


> I really don't understand what all the fuss is about!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its pfury easier to whine, complain, and jump to conclusions than it is to move on. Opefe will continue to recommend SA as a good source for piranhas. I advertise him at opefe for over 15 years. He's never lnked back to my site. And that's no big deal. Doesn't take away his quality fish or good service.
[/quote]

My point exactly, Frank!...







...Some people are pushing the panic button for no apparent reason!...Like I said, if you want to get your piranhas and other fish from him, you still can with the same great service as before...Bottom line, nothing's changed!..same as it ever was!...







...much ado about nothing!


----------



## VSAdmin (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Yung here. I honestly cannot comment on what happened with Shark Aquarium because it's not fair to George or to our sales team for me to interject since I was not privy to the conversations between him and our sales team. However, I can say this... if a site sponsor/vendor is removed, it can be due to a number of reasons (i.e. their choice or unpaid bills are the most common). This was NOT a matter of unpaid bills. George has been excellent with that from what I know. I don't know if anything needs to be sorted out here because honestly, if a site sponsor/vendor makes a business decision to not be a vendor here anymore, what more is there to say to that? In any case, if something does need to be sorted out, it will be done in PRIVATE.









Cheers,
Yung

P.S. Now that I have posted for the year, I'm going back into hiding.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Yungster said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Yung here. I honestly cannot comment on what happened with Shark Aquarium because it's not fair to George or to our sales team for me to interject since I was not privy to the conversations between him and our sales team. However, I can say this... if a site sponsor/vendor is removed, it can be due to a number of reasons (i.e. their choice or unpaid bills are the most common). This was NOT a matter of unpaid bills. George has been excellent with that from what I know. I don't know if anything needs to be sorted out here because honestly, if a site sponsor/vendor makes a business decision to not be a vendor here anymore, what more is there to say to that? In any case, if something does need to be sorted out, it will be done in PRIVATE.
> 
> ...


Before you gallop off into the sunset on your horse draped in silk and fine jewels, can you fix the chat?


----------



## VSAdmin (Jun 14, 2011)

We've been trying to fix the chat. Without blaming anyone directly, all I can say is that it's out of our hands right now. But we are aware of the issue and waiting for a response from all parties in getting it rectified. Btw, I'm always just a PM away. I check in every other day at least (if not everyday).


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yungster said:


> We've been trying to fix the chat. Without blaming anyone directly, all I can say is that it's out of our hands right now. But we are aware of the issue and waiting for a response from all parties in getting it rectified. Btw, I'm always just a PM away. I check in every other day at least (if not everyday).


Whats "out of our hands" mean?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

hastatus said:


> I really don't understand what all the fuss is about!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its pfury easier to whine, complain, and jump to conclusions than it is to move on. Opefe will continue to recommend SA as a good source for piranhas. I advertise him at opefe for over 15 years. He's never lnked back to my site. And that's no big deal. Doesn't take away his quality fish or good service.
[/quote]

I think it has less to do with the actual sponsor than it does the fact that their services are no longer at this site. Obviously somebody as well respected as George leaving this site for whatever reason makes the forum look bad. Everybody knows you can go directly to his site, but it's more of a concern about wondering whats happening to this forum.


----------



## 425dmv (Jun 17, 2011)

yeah i def noticed shark was missing but g is def still around we emailed yesterday and i just got a huge serra marginatus (which was advertised at 8inches but i measured 9.5inches total length so lucky me) in the mail (fedex) from him today at 10a.m ..i was gonna post pics on 1 of his threads i guess i will wait until they get his stuff back up etc no biggie


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> We've been trying to fix the chat. Without blaming anyone directly, all I can say is that it's out of our hands right now. But we are aware of the issue and waiting for a response from all parties in getting it rectified. Btw, I'm always just a PM away. I check in every other day at least (if not everyday).


Whats "out of our hands" mean?
[/quote]

I think Young is referring to the license for the chat. Mike has that so I am trying to get a hold of him now. Not that I know what that means.....but thats what I was told.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

To be fair... It can be a huge pain in the ass trying to transfer the license from one person to another if thats whats going on..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> We've been trying to fix the chat. Without blaming anyone directly, all I can say is that it's out of our hands right now. But we are aware of the issue and waiting for a response from all parties in getting it rectified. Btw, I'm always just a PM away. I check in every other day at least (if not everyday).


Whats "out of our hands" mean?
[/quote]

I think Young is referring to the license for the chat. Mike has that so I am trying to get a hold of him now. Not that I know what that means.....but thats what I was told.
[/quote]

Appreciated Jeff


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I really don't understand what all the fuss is about!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its pfury easier to whine, complain, and jump to conclusions than it is to move on. Opefe will continue to recommend SA as a good source for piranhas. I advertise him at opefe for over 15 years. He's never lnked back to my site. And that's no big deal. Doesn't take away his quality fish or good service.
[/quote]

I think it has less to do with the actual sponsor than it does the fact that their services are no longer at this site. Obviously somebody as well respected as George leaving this site for whatever reason makes the forum look bad. Everybody knows you can go directly to his site, but it's more of a concern about wondering whats happening to this forum.
[/quote]

That is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

memento said:


> I'm tellin you this take over has done nothing but f*ck this site over since it started.


Shouldn't you first find out why George isn't sponsoring anymore, before blaming anyone ?
[/quote]

I did first find out why, I wrote him and asked him. He said they jacked the prices up through the roof for him to advertise on the site, to the point that he can't function and pay those fee's. He will still be on MFK, his store is still in business the new company is just screwing them guys over. I can copy and paste his reply if you guys would like. He in my opinion has the best quality of fish, and the has my trust the most. You don't hear of crap happening with G like you do with Aqua scape, you never get a bad fish from him. He has been a part of this site and around for a long time, has helped the hobby in ways MOST of us won't ever do. No he was not a active poster, but he was a great source, with good prices and the best fish. I think they lost a good one.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Well it was a given that some things would be messed up with the new ownership. I just hate how the mods scream "Nothing is changing mmmmkay", but as members we are well aware of things taking a turn. I just wished they would be honest, instead of those false words of reassurance as if we are 4 year olds on 9/11.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

^^^^ Couldn't agree more!

Them lieing to me saying nothing has changed it's exactly the same just makes me more untrusting in them because I use the thing and see it everyday! I know things are changing


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

I dont see how we are lying to you. As of late this morning NONE of the staff had any idea that Shark Aquarium had left as a sponsor. We didnt get a heads up at all. We honestly thought there was a glitch of sorts, once looking into it further Yungster clarified the situation.

I am truly saddened to see George leave, he will be greatly missed.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Well it was a given that some things would be messed up with the new ownership. I just hate how the mods scream "Nothing is changing mmmmkay", but as members we are well aware of things taking a turn. I just wished they would be honest, instead of those false words of reassurance as if we are 4 year olds on 9/11.


I don't know who is screaming that nothing is changing, only mods claiming they don't know of certain things and to chill until we do. The only issues the mods are currently aware of are ones that have to do with the running of the forums themselves and the members (and those changes have been minimal and in line with issues on the table before the sale). Anything with advertising/sponsors and technical decisions are done without our knowledge. I guess you could say that the right hand (mods) don't know what the left hand (ownership) is doing.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Well if they jacked up the prices, I understand him leaving.

Heres an idea for everyone who has had good business with Shark Aquarium, you could put a SA banner in your signature - that way you can still advertise his great products without a dime going to petstation.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

ksls said:


> I dont see how we are lying to you. As of late this morning NONE of the staff had any idea that Shark Aquarium had left as a sponsor. We didnt get a heads up at all. We honestly thought there was a glitch of sorts, once looking into it further Yungster clarified the situation.
> 
> I am truly saddened to see George leave, he will be greatly missed.


That really sucks then that you guys had no idea.. So now they don't even discuss site matters with you? I am hoping you guys get paid at least now.. It would be like you are working for free for a company that is trying to make profit. At least previously, it was an all for one, one for all type of cause.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

kove32 said:


> I dont see how we are lying to you. As of late this morning NONE of the staff had any idea that Shark Aquarium had left as a sponsor. We didnt get a heads up at all. We honestly thought there was a glitch of sorts, once looking into it further Yungster clarified the situation.
> 
> I am truly saddened to see George leave, he will be greatly missed.


That really sucks then that you guys had no idea.. So now they don't even discuss site matters with you? I am hoping you guys get paid at least now.. It would be like you are working for free for a company that is trying to make profit. At least previously, it was an all for one, one for all type of cause.
[/quote]

They doubled what Mike and Jeff paid us...what's 2x nothing?

The only reason the current mod staff is still around is to try to keep the day to day running of the site (forums and members) in the hands of those that want what is best for the site. We aren't concerned with $$$.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Piranha Guru said:


> The only reason the current mod staff is still around is to try to keep the day to day running of the site (forums and members) in the hands of those that want what is best for the site. We aren't concerned with $$$.


exactly
its the same as any OG member. everyone is here and comes back again because they enjoy it here. whatever you see in this site that brings you back, its worth keeping. money isnt a factor. im actually thrilled that yung posted here. shows me he does indeed check back time to time. im still so use to xenon and GG.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

RedBelly11 said:


> ^^^^ Couldn't agree more!
> 
> Them lieing to me saying nothing has changed it's exactly the same just makes me more untrusting in them because I use the thing and see it everyday! I know things are changing


Are you kidding me? I'm sorry, but these types of posts from you are just ridiculous -- what the hell do Team P-Fury and the Site Moderators gain by lying to the members here? Everyone on staff is donating their free time trying to keep this community running smoothly and as Guru said, they are doing it without seeing a dime for it because they all care about this forum and it's members. I would like for the situation with George to get worked out as much as you do, but going into full panic mode and creating blame where there isn't any isn't going to fix anything.

Obviously some changes were going to be made after the site was sold to new owners, there were never any promises that this site would remain 100% the same. From the beginning all that anyone on staff said was to calm down and see what happens -- if that's not good enough for you, fine, but there is no giant cover-up going on here, we're just trying to do the best we can with the situation we were handed.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Youngster said this in one of his very first posts



> I do know that we are not here to change things for the worse


I guess losing a sponsor is a good thing?????



> . And last but not least, we won't make any changes just for the sake of it. We like to think that if something ain't broken, don't touch it.


Apparently that doesn't extend to the price sponsors were paying before the site was sold.. I mean if its not broke why change it?????



> Give me/us a chance to see that we're not going to change the place you guys have come to love.


Slower server and ads.. Yep not changing the place we have come to love. Nothing like a slower site and annoying ads to keep people coming back...

The main company that owns this site "verticalscope" is only interested in making money nothing more. If you think they really give a crap about the site itself your crazy as hell.. Wonder how many of the other sponsors will be left when there renewal is due.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Piranha Guru said:


> The only reason the current mod staff is still around is to try to keep the day to day running of the site (forums and members) in the hands of those that want what is best for the site. We aren't concerned with $$$.


exactly
its the same as any OG member. everyone is here and comes back again because they enjoy it here. whatever you see in this site that brings you back, its worth keeping. money isnt a factor. im actually thrilled that yung posted here. shows me he does indeed check back time to time. im still so use to xenon and GG.
[/quote]

As an OG member, I can't agree more. It has nothing to do with money for me, nor any moderators. Still, ads are used as their source of revenue from us as members. The sponsors had to pay to be here. Picture certain members leaving because they could not afford to pay to be here (or handle the ads in such occasion). For me, to see any long time member leave for any other reason besides their own willingness, is disheartening.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Allright, I understand seeing him leave makes a lot of you guys sad and have some doubts about the future of this forums.

But on the other hand, sponsoring was meant to keep the forums running, a task that is now accomplished by Yungster and his company.
The rest, giving this forum it's contents, is still up to us.

In my opinion, each member always has the free choice to make. Either one decides they no longer feel at home in a given situation and decide to leave, or they accept the fact they can't change the situation and adapt to it.

The deal is a done job, nothing can change that I'd think. All we can change, is the future of the board itself. It's content.
Continuing to look at "how things were before" doesn't change a bit.

It's up to us, to look forward and continue this forum as it is right now....

And I think as well, that leaving as a sponsor, is something different than leaving as a member.
I don't doubt that George can still join as a member over here, to join in discussions, sharing his experience with the members. But that of course, is something he will have to decide for himself.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Theres one thing that drives me nuts!

I mean this is a piranha site first and foremost! And unlike many other forums we had a person who has studied, seen, and experienced piranhas in REAL LIFE as a LIFE LONG mission aka George Fear of SA. How many hobby sites have a person who makes regular ventures into the very habitats that the species of fish the members own and this site caters to?

Im not the biggest piranha hobbiest, but this is a Piranha site and it blows mind how the new ownership could ask a leading piranha authority for more finances.

I mean if I had a forum catering to rocket ships, and had a member who lives and breathes rocket ships as a member, and is a well respected authority in the rocket ship world, I would not be dumb enough to impose a raise on sponsor fees and lose that membership. It just cheapens and lowers the credibility of said site.

If I had a business, and a credible and expert sponsor that is well respected in said field, its a smart move to make said person happy. WHY? Its good for business, on both ends.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

So sad to lose George.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> How many hobby sites have a person who makes regular ventures into the very habitats that the species of fish the members own and this site caters to?


Um.... 1 ... MFK


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

So, how long before they start charging Frank to link to OPEFE?


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

ksls said:


> I dont see how we are lying to you. As of late this morning NONE of the staff had any idea that Shark Aquarium had left as a sponsor. We didnt get a heads up at all. We honestly thought there was a glitch of sorts, once looking into it further Yungster clarified the situation.
> 
> I am truly saddened to see George leave, he will be greatly missed.


I never thought you were lying nor did anyone else, but what you just said is a major part of the problem in my eyes. People feel that the new owners arent trusworthy and are trying to hide or cover up what is actually going on behind the scenes. The fact that not even you guys, the moderators, got a heads up is what makes me worried.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow....so much knowledge being tossed around about a subject only a few really know anything about. I would love to set a few people straight about how forum politics and sponsorships work...however I am not going to because this is really a subject that should remain private between the site owners and its sponsors.

I will say this....George was not a sponsor of this forum because it made him a ton of $. He did it because he believed in its mission. He is on all the fish sites....and really....many of the members on this site gave him more problems then profit. We will all miss George as a valued sponsor of this forum....but the loss is not the members....it is the owners. Everyone knows how to reach George. He will still be importing and selling these wonder fish. The only difference is that for now....the owners of this forum will not benefit from his patronage. Whether he decides to return or not is not something that can be determined by the members here....that is something that will need to be worked out behind the scenes.

Oh...and finally....the people who purchased this site did it for a reason....just like any other profit making entity. They want to generate a return on their investment. There is nothing wrong with that. It isnt like George sold us fish at a loss&#8230;.he is a business man and runs his store to make $. The only way this forum can make $ is through advertising dollars....so yes....there will be some changes to increase revenues. Mike and I broke even...if I remembered to bill...or we lost $. We didnt really run this like a business....we ran it like a hobby. Well....we dont own the site anymore so of course there will be some changes. I would hope everyone could just relax and enjoy the forum for what it is...because really....most forums I visit have many more ads then this one. Hell...one of the golf sites I go to there are ads in peoples posts if you dont log in. Doesnt bother me in the least because that forum has all the answers to any questions I have&#8230;.and I have become accustomed to just tuning the ads out.


----------



## VSAdmin (Jun 14, 2011)

Everyone,

When I said that we're not making changes to the forum for the sake of just making changes, I was speaking from my position as an Admin on the site and working with the moderators. I wasn't thinking about the sponsorship part because really, that doesn't involve me. Even with this whole thing about why George isn't a sponsor here anymore has two sides to it and trust me, I am sitting here on my work PC with copies of the emails sent to George.

This is what the email said:

"The previous owner indicated to us you were paying a monthly rate of $___ per month ($___/month for the sponsored form and $___/month for the side banner). I would be happy to renew your campaign for you at the *same rate for a year*, with a minimum of three months..."

There's obviously a misunderstanding here and I have personally reached out to George to see if we can get this rectified. Aside from that, if George chooses not to want to be an advertiser here (even at the same rate he was paying for before), that is his decision.



shaneb said:


> To be fair... It can be a huge pain in the ass trying to transfer the license from one person to another if thats whats going on..


I think this is what the hold up with the chat is right now.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> How many hobby sites have a person who makes regular ventures into the very habitats that the species of fish the members own and this site caters to?


Um.... 1 ... MFK
[/quote]

True, How many of the members on here are on MFK?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Yungster said:


> Everyone,
> 
> When I said that we're not making changes to the forum for the sake of just making changes, I was speaking from my position as an Admin on the site and working with the moderators. I wasn't thinking about the sponsorship part because really, that doesn't involve me. Even with this whole thing about why George isn't a sponsor here anymore has two sides to it and trust me, I am sitting here on my work PC with copies of the emails sent to George.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up Yung, it's appreciated


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Oh...and finally....the people who purchased this site did it for a reason....just like any other profit making entity. They want to generate a return on their investment. There is nothing wrong with that. It isnt like George sold us fish at a loss&#8230;.he is a business man and runs his store to make $. The only way this forum can make $ is through advertising dollars....so yes....there will be some changes to increase revenues. Mike and I broke even...if I remembered to bill...or we lost $. We didnt really run this like a business....we ran it like a hobby. Well....we dont own the site anymore so of course there will be some changes.


You could not be more right or better worded on this.. The problem is the the first post the new company made stated, there will be no change, we won't make the site worse only better, We won't fix anything that isn't broke and you will see no difference in how it functions. That was 100% BS! I have seen a change in the site's activity since they took over, I have seen many changes, and now very credable people in the hobby are leaving, or not active. Had they came out and said, some suddle changes will be made in the site's function but nothing to drastic will take place. We would like to leave this site as close to how it has been ran as possible. Would have been different. The biggest change this site has seen and probably the most impactive change, is it went from a site by the hobbiest, for the hobbiest and for the sake of only the hobby, to a site by a company, for a hobby they know or care nothing about, to gain money and capital investment. The person running the site is no longer a fellow hobbiest, it's a corporation of business men who probably thing the piranha eat your hand off if you stick it in the tank. This change alone has turned the site in a completely different direction. The company and people who actually make the calls on the site probably have never even been to it nor do they care too. They leave it up to moderators who used the site and care for the hobby as a wedge to keep it running as smooth as possible. These people are just stand in's though an have no say or call in what happens or what is changed. This is no longer a hobby site, but a business function.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Only one thing that makes a forum..that is its members..the relationship between those that want to make money and those that want to enjoy their community is equal in one sense but..in favour of the members for the most part so its all good to listen to members opinions








Btw i hate the ads as well , they defo cheapen the look of the pfury i used to know , they will never be found on our UK forum


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> The company and people who actually make the calls on the site probably have never even been to it nor do they care too. They leave it up to moderators who used the site and care for the hobby as a wedge to keep it running as smooth as possible. These people are just stand in's though an have no say or call in what happens or what is changed. This is no longer a hobby site, but a business function.


Actually your are mistaken here. The company runs the business and most of the technical aspect of the site....they have left all the decisions on how this forum is managed to the current staff. It is this staff that is making any forum changes. It is this staff that is handling member relations. It is this staff that is handling any staffing changes. So sure....they might not have a say if a new banner is added or the site is transferred to a new server.....but the day to day operations of this forum is still handled by hobbyists for hobbyists.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

locust said:


> Only one thing that makes a forum..that is its members..


Couldn't agree more Chris


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I've been advising pfury on science matters since nearly the beginning. And even before that with 3 or so forums that have come and gone. Membership is never a constant, neither are sponsors. I agree too much is made out nothing. Lets be realistic. Shark Aquarium is a business first and foremost. George was here to make profit. He wasn't here to be your best friend. To some he was a friend. If he left pfury it was his choice.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

hastatus said:


> I've been advising pfury on science matters since nearly the beginning. And even before that with 3 or so forums that have come and gone. Membership is never a constant, neither are sponsors. I agree too much is made out nothing. *Lets be realistic. Shark Aquarium is a business first and foremost. George was here to make profit. He wasn't here to be your best friend. To some he was a friend. If he left pfury it was his choice.*


EXACTLY!!

I am lucky to be about a 30 min. drive from SA and will be a customer for LIFE and will continue to recommend him to anyone who asks where to get quality fish.

George is a VERY busy man, always trekking to South America to bring back the best of what is available and likely just doesn't have the time to spend here anymore. That is why I LOVE his store and will always go to him first for my livestock wants, and needs.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

People should not jump to conclusions as to what happen, The site needs to make money in order to run, the site can still be just as good as it was before if the people posting are of the same quality as before. The site doesn't cost most people any more money then it did before and there is still a ton of knowledge on here.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

If the forum is that bad and messed up now after the new ownership, just create your own forum.









edit: Freudian slip, I meant ownership not membership, the members aren't "ruining" the forum . . . . . . or are they


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the members ARE the forum. this place is only as good as the company that visits here. so feel important


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Each member is his own forum... and each thought, a subforum.

Write that down.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

smoke...i realize your name is smoke. but when you put little bong hit emoticons in everyone of your posts it makes you seem, well, less then intelligent. im not sure what you are saying in that post, although im certain it was something bruting and deep as only one who smokes up can conjure up. god speed man...god speed


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

George contributed a lot to this community with his knowledge. I remember way back in the late 1990s, George was a sponser in piranha.org, the only website for piranhas back then.

If the people in this site could have worked with George for a compromise on fees, that would have helped this community. I always enjoyed coming on this site to look at what George has in stock.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Traveller said:


> If the forum is that bad and messed up now after the new ownership, just create your own forum.


I've got Guppy-Fury ready to go if need be...you would not believe the epic feeding video I have ready to promote the site.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Exodon_Tetra said:


> George contributed a lot to this community with his knowledge. I remember way back in the late 1990s, George was a sponser in piranha.org, the only website for piranhas back then.
> 
> If the people in this site could have worked with George for a compromise on fees, that would have helped this community. I always enjoyed coming on this site to look at what George has in stock.


Piranha.org was a hack site. Glad it closed. It was 1 of several operating in the mid 90's.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

are we refrencing 1990's websites now? thats the best we can do to compare the "good old days"? 
come on, its not the end of the world.

im a bit biased though since i never bought anything online. i never checked those websites more then a time or two. i am fortunate to live close to several aquarium stores. i find it hard to believe one good sponsor leaving would be so dramatic. he's still available, just not right next to the topic you're viewing


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

Central said:


> are we refrencing 1990's websites now? thats the best we can do to compare the "good old days"?
> come on, its not the end of the world.
> 
> im a bit biased though since i never bought anything online. i never checked those websites more then a time or two. i am fortunate to live close to several aquarium stores. i find it hard to believe one good sponsor leaving would be so dramatic. he's still available, just not right next to the topic you're viewing


Yea, because George has a lot of knowledge if he goes way back. And if you ever visited his forum when it was here, you would see a lot of different pictures of piranhas and fishes that he has for sale. It was like browsing at a fish store which some people like to do.

Also, more importantly, George often goes to South America and actually catches piranhas and exotic fishes in the wild and he brings them back to his store. What member in this site actually does this often? And what member has that knowledge base on piranhas in the wild? Yea, he will be missed.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i wont argue his crudentials exodon. and his experience certainly is amazing. but regardless, it does not mean the other members of this site don't have equally good stuff to offer. i understand what you mean. he's a uniquly educated man. but pfury goes on. and some of the other members here have jaw dropping knowledge of piranha as well.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

that's a little dramatic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

YEAH!!! f*ck YE REDBELLY!!! f*ck THIS SITE!!! GUPPY FURY HERE I COME~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Lifer374 said:


> that's a little dramatic.


Nvm. They have pills for this.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Traveller said:


> YEAH!!! f*ck YE REDBELLY!!! f*ck THIS SITE!!! GUPPY FURY HERE I COME~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a wild caught breeding pair of Green Terrors I got at SA.

They are the most beautiful GT's I have ever seen ANYWHERE! G had a tank jammed full of them from a collecting trip to northern Peru, you just don't see fish like that in any other store, at least not around here...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Central said:


> smoke...i realize your name is smoke. but when you put little bong hit emoticons in everyone of your posts it makes you seem, well, less then intelligent. im not sure what you are saying in that post, although im certain it was something bruting and deep as only one who smokes up can conjure up. god speed man...god speed


If I seem less intelligent than you Central... well, you just made my day bud!


















Takes one for Central's intelligence:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ just blew my mind


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Frank what do those pills go for on the streets lol.

Everyone, I was reading my emails with George today becasue I'm thinking about getting my terns. He did not say the fee's were to much, he said the new company was not worth the fee's. He will still be on MFK and he is still in business as normal. I'm also sorry I posted last night. Don't even remember getting on my computer really. I don't remember coming home even.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> Frank what do those pills go for on the streets lol.
> 
> Everyone, I was reading my emails with George today becasue I'm thinking about getting my terns. He did not say the fee's were to much, he said the new company was not worth the fee's. He will still be on MFK and he is still in business as normal. I'm also sorry I posted last night. Don't even remember getting on my computer really. I don't remember coming home even.


Not sure what the street value is
Ask George


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> Frank what do those pills go for on the streets lol.
> 
> Everyone, I was reading my emails with George today becasue I'm thinking about getting my terns. He did not say the fee's were to much, he said the new company was not worth the fee's. He will still be on MFK and he is still in business as normal. I'm also sorry I posted last night. Don't even remember getting on my computer really. I don't remember coming home even.


Something does not add up here...
so was it the fees higher? or the company? My fees remained the same which makes me think, was George paying less then all the other sponsors for all these years? and now once imposed he's upset.
According to Youngster they told him 3 month minimum for sponsorship. Not to me, Im still month by month at the same rate.
hum...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

aquascape said:


> Frank what do those pills go for on the streets lol.
> 
> Everyone, I was reading my emails with George today becasue I'm thinking about getting my terns. He did not say the fee's were to much, he said the new company was not worth the fee's. He will still be on MFK and he is still in business as normal. I'm also sorry I posted last night. Don't even remember getting on my computer really. I don't remember coming home even.


Something does not add up here...
so was it the fees higher? or the company? My fees remained the same which makes me think, was George paying less then all the other sponsors for all these years? and now once imposed he's upset.
According to Youngster they told him 3 month minimum for sponsorship. Not to me, Im still month by month at the same rate.
hum...








[/quote]
Pedro you are far smarter than some.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Sponsor fight!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

George left due to the company not being worth the fee's. I have heard stories of the fish people get from AS an for this have never bought from there. George on the other hand has given only wonderful fish to everyone an they have all been overly impressed. His prices are better and his selection is better. You also get them in a very timely manner not wait 3 moths for your fish. For this reason I have only ever bought from George and he was a great sponsor. I will still only buy fish from george or a member selling his current fish. I got suspened because of my mouth on this post and I;m not going to reply on this topic anymore. I'm done with this one..

IT IS WHAT IT IS AN THATS JUST HOW IT WILL BE WHILE THIS COMANY OWNES P-FURY


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ wtf are you guys even shouting about anymore?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Central said:


> ^^^ wtf are you guys even shouting about anymore?


Drama queens. Hey folks GEORGE IS GONE. GET OVER IT


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

george who? whose that? 
/doesnt care


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> George left due to the company not being worth the fee's. I have heard stories of the fish people get from AS an for this have never bought from there. George on the other hand has given only wonderful fish to everyone an they have all been overly impressed. His prices are better and his selection is better. You also get them in a very timely manner not wait 3 moths for your fish. For this reason I have only ever bought from George and he was a great sponsor. I will still only buy fish from george or a member selling his current fish. I got suspened because of my mouth on this post and I;m not going to reply on this topic anymore. I'm done with this one..
> 
> IT IS WHAT IT IS AN THATS JUST HOW IT WILL BE WHILE THIS COMANY OWNES P-FURY


Redbelly, I have nothing against you nor George, as a matter of fact im good freinds with George and know very well his personality, that is why I asked. My question is why did he decide to leave since you seemed to know? that was all, I guess I will have to give him a call tomorrow and find out. Not sure why you took offense to my question but who really cares? 
What I was tring to get at, is if George was/is paying less for his sponsorship fees then everyone else?
Pedro


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Central said:


> george who? whose that?
> /doesnt care


George Fear


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

TRIG said:


> george who? whose that?
> /doesnt care


George Fear
[/quote]

I think the emphasis was on the "/doesnt care" line


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

and I think that this thread has run it's course...One final time before the







!!...seriously, it's about as useful as tits on a boar hog!...









Bottom line and moral of the story:

George Fear and SA no longer sponsor P-Fury!...









George Fear and SA still in business and running strong and you can still order from them and get piranhas and other fish!...Same as it ever was!...









P-Fury website still going strong and still operational as we members are able to post ad nauseum in the various threads and forums throughout the website!...once again, same as it ever was!..(despite some glitches)!..









If and when P-Fury shuts down permenantly and/or starts charging membership fees to us in order to stay operational and becomes an official pay site, then start to worry!...until then.... *quit yer bitchin'!*


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Da said:


> and I think that this thread has run it's course...One final time before the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taaa
Taaaa
Taaaaa
That's all folks!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad you approve, Frank!....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

RedBelly11 said:


> I'm tellin you this take over has done nothing but f*ck this site over since it started.


Shouldn't you first find out why George isn't sponsoring anymore, before blaming anyone ?
[/quote]

I did first find out why, I wrote him and asked him. He said they jacked the prices up through the roof for him to advertise on the site, to the point that he can't function and pay those fee's. He will still be on MFK, his store is still in business the new company is just screwing them guys over. I can copy and paste his reply if you guys would like. He in my opinion has the best quality of fish, and the has my trust the most. You don't hear of crap happening with G like you do with Aqua scape, you never get a bad fish from him. He has been a part of this site and around for a long time, has helped the hobby in ways MOST of us won't ever do. No he was not a active poster, but he was a great source, with good prices and the best fish. I think they lost a good one.
[/quote]
When it comes to service quality and selection of fish, SA is no better than AS, I over the years have come to prefer AS over Shark Aquarium because I found them easier to deal with and their prices to be slightly better too. I don't know why members like you put G on such a pedestal for? He's just another vendor nothing more. Sure he's very knowledgeable but over the years I haven't seen him put his impute into enough threads to say he's been a great help to the hobby and why should he? He's a business man first and by him removing his sponsorship from P-Fury this highlights that fact. For some members to say that he'll be missed.....I certainly won't miss him! I didn't dislike him by any means but.....you can't miss someone who was never really around. For me he's just another source for piranhas that's it, just like all the other vendors on P-Fury.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

aquascape said:


> What I was tring to get at, is if George was/is paying less for his sponsorship fees then everyone else?
> Pedro


Hey Pedro...give me a call.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

RedBelly11 said:


> George left due to the company not being worth the fee's. * I have heard stories of the fish people get from AS an for this have never bought from there*. George on the other hand has given only wonderful fish to everyone an they have all been overly impressed. His prices are better and his selection is better. You also get them in a very timely manner not wait 3 moths for your fish. For this reason I have only ever bought from George and he was a great sponsor. I will still only buy fish from george or a member selling his current fish. I got suspened because of my mouth on this post and I;m not going to reply on this topic anymore. I'm done with this one..
> 
> IT IS WHAT IT IS AN THATS JUST HOW IT WILL BE WHILE THIS COMANY OWNES P-FURY


So you roll with stories? Every single fish i've bought from pedro were all in pristine conditions and very well packed. Nothing but excellent service i recieved even when i called atleast 10 times every order. hes an A+ in my book


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

It's people I know an hang out with.. not story.. I won't take the chance. This topic is dead..


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I guess you cant please them all huh Pedro


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hey guys, heard some shouting in here...everything cool?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm just going to leave this here.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

redbelly doesnt want your used tampons traveller


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

If that looks used to you . . . . . . . nevermind, you know where I'm going with this.

ps. IBTL!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Traveller said:


> If that looks used to you . . . . . . . nevermind, you know where I'm going with this.
> 
> ps. IBTL!!!












IBTL


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

IBTL??


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Edited for Central...

This better?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ DUDE! get rid of that picture!


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey can I get in on this shouting buisness?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol @ smokes new picture
thats what im talking about. and it makes sense too. says a lot about the current state of social-political pressures in eastern europe. amazing what a picture can say.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Is that Central himself?? LOL what does IBTL stand for


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

In Before The Lock


----------

